# Transalp - Wetter



## leeto (16. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

wir wollen am 19.07. die Albrechtroute fahren. Nun sieht die Wetterprognose eher mau aus. Wir sind gerade am zweifeln...
Klingt evtl. etwas seltsam, aber: Macht das bei der Aussicht Sinn
oder ist die Prognose schon so mies das man es lieber bleiben laesst?

Gruss, 
leeto


----------



## sub-xero (16. Juli 2011)

"Nacht auf Montag erreicht die nächste Kaltfront den Westen Österreichs, im Vorfeld sind wieder Gewitter zu erwarten. Am Dienstag mit Durchgang des Trogs den ganzen Tag  verbreitet Regen und Schneefall im Gebirge, Schneefallgrenze  unter 3000m."

Die Entscheidung, ob Du bei dem Wetter fahren willst, kann Dir hier keine abnehmen. Wie wichtig das Wetter für Dich ist, hängt natürlich auch stark von Deiner Route ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heide-Daniel (16. Juli 2011)

Bei der Albrechtroute hast du aber gute Möglichkeiten bei schlecht Wetter eine alternative Route zu fahren. Ihr könnt ja auch den ersten Tag auslassen und startet dann am 20.07 in Sankt Anton.

Ich würde die Entscheidung an eurer Stelle eher kurzfristig treffen.


----------



## Hofbiker (16. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

Nachdem ich mehr als 20 Jahre im Westen von Österreich wohnte, habe und verwende ich für alle Entscheidungen in der Gottesfreien Natur diesen  Wetterbericht! Dieser Wetterbericht deckt die Gebiete:
südlichstes Allgäu, Arlberg, Montafon, Paznauntal, Engadin und auch weit in den Süden hinunter ab. Auch Alex vom Rufigo La Baita benützt diesen Wetterbericht gezeigt. 

Wie es aussieht ist das Wetter ab Montag besser!

>Ich hoffe dir damit die Entscheidung ein wenig erleichtert zu haben?


----------



## derwolf1509 (18. Juli 2011)

Heide-Daniel schrieb:


> Bei der Albrechtroute hast du aber gute Möglichkeiten bei schlecht Wetter eine alternative Route zu fahren. Ihr könnt ja auch den ersten Tag auslassen und startet dann am 20.07 in Sankt Anton.
> 
> Ich würde die Entscheidung an eurer Stelle eher kurzfristig treffen.



Das ist ein guter Vorschlag. Die erste Etappe ist jetzt landschaftlich nicht so der Reißer. 

Ansonsten gibt es auf der Tour genug Möglichkeiten auch Abzubrechen oder direkt nach Torbole zu kommen. Das haben wir letztes Jahr gemacht. Nach 40cm Neuschnee bei der Heilsbronner Hütte haben wir kurzentschlossen von Ischgl die Reise an den Gardasee gemacht. 

Ansonsten würde ich direkt bei den Hütten nachfragen. Die haben das Wetter immer sehr gut im Blick. 

Gruß


----------



## leeto (18. Juli 2011)

Danke euch fuer die Einschaetzungen, 

wir fahren nun ins Vinschgau und fahren von dort aus Tagestouren. 
Vllt schauen wir uns von dort aus die eine oder andere Etappe an...

Gruss


----------



## tiroler1973 (19. Juli 2011)

... in Innsbruck hats gestern auf der Norkette ganz oben geschneit (ca. 2000m). Nicht viel, sagt aber etwas über die angenehmen Temperaturen weiter oben was aus. Hat momentan erfrischende 10 Grad im Tal.


----------



## tintinMUC (19. Juli 2011)

Aktuell: in Livigno hat heute fast den ganzen Tag die Sonne gescheint  jetzt regnet es und auf den Gipfeln ringsrum (2000+) liegt weisser Zucker


----------



## DIP (20. Juli 2011)

Tach,

ich und mein Bruder stehen gerade vor dem gleichen Problem.
Hatten eigentlich geplant heute mit ner mittelschweren Variante der ViaMigra zu starten.
Aufgrund der aktuellen Wettervorhersage haben wirs jetzt aber erst mal verschoben.
Haben zum Glück eine Woche Spielraum.

Sollte sich das Wetter bis zum 28.07. aber nicht verbessern haben wir ein ernsthaftes Problem 
Trotz des schlechtes Wetters zu fahren kommt fast nicht in Frage, da dies unsere erste AlpenX wär, und ich denk das wir selbst bei schönen Wetter genug zu kämpfen hätten... 

Jetzt meine Frage:
Was für Schlechtwettervarianten gibt es die man kurzfristig durchziehen kann wenn komplett Mitteleuropa im Regen versinkt?
Von Korsika hab ich z.B. schon einiges possitives gehört, aber macht das so kurzfristig sinn?
Habt ihr sonst vorschläge?

Dankbar für jede Antwort


----------



## Floh (20. Juli 2011)

Auf Malle kann man nicht nur gut Rennrad fahren, sondern auch ganz gut MTB fahren. Problem ist daß nicht jeder Billigflieger Fahrräder als Sperrgepäck transportieren will (German Wings )


----------



## tintinMUC (20. Juli 2011)

Sooooo schlimm ist es auch wieder nicht. Immerhin regnet/schneit es nicht tagsüber sondern nur Nachts. Obenpfeift aber ein eiskalter Wind. Lange Unterhosen einpacken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (21. Juli 2011)

Servus!
Unterhalb des Brenners wirds dann auch etwas wärmer. Also fliegen muss man ganz bestimmt nicht. Die Klassiker halt: Südtirol oder die Region um den Gardasee.


----------



## Elmar Neßler (21. Juli 2011)

wollten an sich die transalp tirol in abgewandelter form ab heute fahren, aber das wetter passt einfach nicht. nun ist auch bis in die nächste woche rein in den nordalpen ziemlich sauwetter angekündigt, schneefall bis 1900 m nicht ausgeschlossen. mehr als 3 tage schieben ist bei uns nicht drin.

ergo wird's nun eben nix - erzwingen macht einfach keinen sinn ... ggf. gibt's noch eine kurzform der tour im september, wenn da das wetter mitspielt. ansonsten eben "better luck in 2012" ...

südtirol ist schon etwas besser, aber auch keine stabile wetterlage momentan.


----------



## _Buhl_ (21. Juli 2011)

Stehe vor dem gleichen Problem. Wollte ab Samstag die Ortler-Runde fahren, aber im Augenblick liegt ein Tiefdruck-Komplex über dem gesamten Alpenraum. Da ich allerdings flexibel bin, kann ich mir die nächsten 4 Wochen kurzfristig aussuchen.


----------



## baraber (21. Juli 2011)

Hallo Buhl,

da wären wir uns ja fast begegnet.
Ich wollte ab So. auch durchs Ötztal und übers Eisjöchl.
Sieht aber ziemlich bescheiden aus, da ich leider nicht schieben kann.

Wenn Du so viel Zeit zum Schieben hast dann bist Du ja in einer ganz
glücklichen Lage.

Viel Spaß, wenn es so weit ist !!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. Juli 2011)

Elmar Neßler schrieb:


> wollten an sich die transalp tirol in abgewandelter form ab heute fahren, aber das wetter passt einfach nicht. nun ist auch bis in die nächste woche rein in den nordalpen ziemlich sauwetter angekündigt, schneefall bis 1900 m nicht ausgeschlossen. mehr als 3 tage schieben ist bei uns nicht drin.



Ohje, nun doch gecancelt? Schade... 
Aber aufgeschoben ist ja nicht aufgehoben. Für unsere Schweiz Runde hat´s ja auch im 2. Anlauf nicht geklappt. Du kennst das ja schon mit anderen Touren, gell?


----------



## tintinMUC (21. Juli 2011)

Als Alternative für Leute die gar nicht flexibel sind was den Termin angeht, bietet sich das Vinschgau an. Die scheinen sich einen Dreck um den Wetterbericht zu kümmern und machen einfach perfektes Wetter
http://photo.blogpressapp.com/show_photo.php?p=11/07/20/5337.jpg
So sah's hier heut morgen aus. Und radln kann man glaube ich auch ganz gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmar Neßler (22. Juli 2011)

tintinMUC schrieb:


> Als Alternative für Leute die gar nicht flexibel sind was den Termin angeht, bietet sich das Vinschgau an. Die scheinen sich einen Dreck um den Wetterbericht zu kümmern und machen einfach perfektes Wetter
> http://photo.blogpressapp.com/show_photo.php?p=11/07/20/5337.jpg
> So sah's hier heut morgen aus. Und radln kann man glaube ich auch ganz gut



wenn ich mich so lange auf einen alpencross freue und zeit und muse in die planung gesteckt hab, dann ist's für mich kein ersatz irgendwo stationär tagestouren zu fahren. da fehlt mir dann die motivation - denn alpencross bleibt alpencross. aber sicher ist's im vinschgau eine klasse ecke zum biken - bin aber auch gespannt, wie lange da noch das brauchbarere wetter anhält ...

ich könnte schon schieben, aber wenn die mitfahrer das nicht können ist's auch doof. ausserdem versuche ich normalerweise im august die berge zu meiden, besonders mitte august. aber ggf. kommt ja noch irgendwas im september zustande für mich / uns ...


----------



## Hofbiker (22. Juli 2011)

Elmar Neßler schrieb:


> wenn ich mich so lange auf einen alpencross freue und zeit und muse in die planung gesteckt hab, dann ist's für mich kein ersatz irgendwo stationär tagestouren zu fahren. da fehlt mir dann die motivation - denn alpencross bleibt alpencross. aber sicher ist's im vinschgau eine klasse ecke zum biken - bin aber auch gespannt, wie lange da noch das brauchbarere wetter anhält ...
> 
> ich könnte schon schieben, aber wenn die mitfahrer das nicht können ist's auch doof. ausserdem versuche ich normalerweise im august die berge zu meiden, besonders mitte august. aber ggf. kommt ja noch irgendwas im september zustande für mich / uns ...



Hallo Elmar, 

Da der Wetterbericht auch für das kommende Wochenende nichts gutes bringt, (zum   + :kotz::kotz: ) 

hast du einfach wieder einmal die Richtige Einstellung. "Mit Gewalt geht es nicht" Wie du oben schreibst, vielleicht im Aug. od. Sept. nochmals einen Versuch starten. Diese Option gibt wieder einen Funken Hoffnung auf ein besseres Wetter im August oder Sept.

Kopf Hoch an alle es wird wieder Sonnig!


----------



## tiroler1973 (22. Juli 2011)

1) Also so schlecht ist's nicht. Auch in Nordtirol nicht. Ist halt etwas kühler und man bedenke, dass man nicht mehr als 2 Tag nördlich des Alpenhauptkamms sich befindet. Zur Not beginnt man halt im Inntal und ist sogar nach dem ersten Tag schon im Süden.

2) Warmduscher sollten so oder so keine Alpenüberquerung machen. Absolut kacke ist's nur wenn es schneit und das war jetzt mal ne Ausnahme. Für's Auge siehts eh besser aus, wenns oben angezuckert ist. Das ist aber echt nicht viel.

Hier Livenbilder von Feratel: http://panpic2.feratel.at/

Wetter St.Anton: http://panpic2.feratel.at/cam/sanktantonamarlberg/5693/index.jsp

Wetter in Innsbruck: http://panpic2.feratel.at/cam/innsbruck/5645/index.jsp

Wetter in Südtirol: http://panpic2.feratel.at/cam/ratschings/6030/index.jsp

Wetter in Bozen: http://panpic2.feratel.at/cam/kastelruth/6150/index.jsp

Wetter am Gardasee: http://panpic2.feratel.at/cam/garda/25010/index.jsp

Also unterhalb vom Brenner ist's eh super. Habts halt 2 Tage, an denen man ein bisserl glück braucht. Am Gardasee die Zecherl in Wasser halten und sich wohl fühlen.


----------



## Elmar Neßler (22. Juli 2011)

heute und morgen sind ja in tirol auch noch die eher besseren tage, wenn man allen sonst halbwegs zuverlässigen wetterberichten glauben schenken mag.

ändert aber nix dran, dass es nicht sonderlich sommerlich ist und halt einfach kein stabiles wetter vorherrscht im alpenraum. ist dann auch doof, wenn man jeden tag hoffen muss, dass es nicht zu arg vom himmel kommt.

aber klar, man kann schon was machen, wenn man eben zügig nach süden fährt (wir wären alleine 3 tage durchs stubai durch ...) und dann darauf hofft, dass die prgnosen für südtirol noch besser werden als bisher.

kacke ist's auch, wenn's abends / nachts schneit und man schon "am berg" ist und schauen muss, wie man gescheit wieder runter kommt ... alles schon erlebt ... ist selten sonderlich kritisch, aber spass macht's dann auch nicht unbedingt, wenn man auf sommer eingestellt ist und dann bei bibbertemperaturen rumradelt. etwas neuschnee und sonnenschein (z.b. 3. juliwoche 2009) ist dann schon wieder was anderes ... aber es bleibt ja im norden bis mind. dienstag kühl.


----------



## tintinMUC (22. Juli 2011)

Elmar Neßler schrieb:


> wenn ich mich so lange auf einen alpencross freue und zeit und muse in die planung gesteckt hab, dann ist's für mich kein ersatz irgendwo stationär tagestouren zu fahren. da fehlt mir dann die motivation - denn alpencross bleibt alpencross. aber sicher ist's im vinschgau eine klasse ecke zum biken - bin aber auch gespannt, wie lange da noch das brauchbarere wetter anhält ...
> 
> ich könnte schon schieben, aber wenn die mitfahrer das nicht können ist's auch doof. ausserdem versuche ich normalerweise im august die berge zu meiden, besonders mitte august. aber ggf. kommt ja noch irgendwas im september zustande für mich / uns ...


Servus Elmar - da geb ich dir 100% Recht. Aber besser als "gar nix" ist es alle mal  heute Goldsee bei schönstem Bergwetter! ... Und der AX fängt morgen an... aber halt erst in Brixen bei den Aussichten. Könnte schlimmer sein, oder?


----------



## Fubbes (23. Juli 2011)

Ich empfehle die südlicheren Westalpen, obwohl ich bisher ganz schön finde, dass dort eher Einsamkeit herrscht. Das hat letztes Jahr mit dem Wetter gut geklappt und ich hoffe auch, dass es dieses Jahr (ab Montag) gut funktioniert.

Eigentlich fahre ich dort herum, weil ich die Ostalpen schon ausgiebig erkundet habe, aber wenn ich das Wetter der letzten 5 Jahre beobachte, ist es dort auch zu unbeständig geworden.

Elmar, wir werden sicher ein Bier für dich mit trinken 

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## anda (24. Juli 2011)

Hallo Jungs.
Bei uns ist´s heute ars..-kalt! (Tirol)
Regen seit gestern Nachmittag!

Trotzdem starten wir Morgen zu unserem AX übers Geiseljoch und weiter zum Schlegeisspeicher!
Die nächsten Tage gehts dann durch die Dolomiten (gleich wie Transalpchallenge 2011).
Das Wetter soll ja in Südtirol zwar wechselhaft, aber immerhin nicht so kalt sein!

Das positive: es gibt sicherlich keine Probleme mit Unterkünften! gg


----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. Juli 2011)

tintinMUC schrieb:


> Und der AX fängt morgen an... aber halt erst in Brixen bei den Aussichten. Könnte schlimmer sein, oder?



Die Route durch Graubünden auch gecancelt?


----------



## tintinMUC (24. Juli 2011)

Also "wechselhaft" ist sicher der richtige Ausdruck für das Wetter hier gerade in Südtirol. Heut morgen sind wir in der Schatzerhütte/Plose (ca 1500m) bei fiesem waagrechtem Schneetreibem aufgewacht. Nicht unbedingt das Wetter, das man sich zum radln aussucht. Aber am Ende des langen Tags muss ich sagen, dass es so schlecht nicht war. Es war kalt, aber trocken! Und jetzt hier unterm Schlern schaut es schon viel bessert aus


----------



## Elmar Neßler (25. Juli 2011)

am schlern ist eh immer ein spezielles mikroklima - wir sind regelmässig dort zum urlaub und sehr oft ziehen die regenfronten um kastelruth herum ...

naja, ich hoffe dennoch für mich, dass der september noch mal eine chance ermöglicht was zu machen. kühlere spätsommertage mit sonnenschein sind mir lieber als das, was zur zeit vorherrscht. und das wetter wird ja wohl auch noch die ganez woche ähnlich bleiben wie jetzt, mal von den schneefällen bis so tief runter abgesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MEGATEC (25. Juli 2011)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Die Route durch Graubünden auch gecancelt?



Bei den Wetterbedingungen mehr als Verständlich :

Gestern Strelapass :






Aktuell :





Alle Webcams hier :
http://www.schatzalp.ch/p.cfm?s=webcam&pf=1&cam=15


----------



## tiroler1973 (25. Juli 2011)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Bei den Wetterbedingungen mehr als Verständlich ...


Da bleibt man schön frisch.


----------



## dede (25. Juli 2011)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Da bleibt man schön frisch.



Yep, sieht man ja am Ötzi - der sieht heute noch besser aus als die ein oder andere geliftete Stilikone unserer plasmachirurgisch geprägten Zeit!!!


----------



## tintinMUC (25. Juli 2011)

Heute war perfektes Radlqwtter zwischen Schlern und Fassatal  
@dede: der Trail im Stava-Tal ist der HAMMER!!


----------



## tintinMUC (25. Juli 2011)

@


----------



## dede (26. Juli 2011)

@dede: der Trail im Stava-Tal ist der HAMMER!![/QUOTE]


----------



## tintinMUC (26. Juli 2011)

dede schrieb:


> @dede: der Trail im Stava-Tal ist der HAMMER!!



[/QUOTE]Yip. Wir sind die ganze Länge runter bis Tesero. 1.5h Dauergrinsen ... Das war genau meine Kragenweite


----------



## dede (27. Juli 2011)

1.5 Std? Warst mit nem Bummelzug unterwegs oder wolltest ihn einfach nur länger geniessen und hast deswegen die Bremsscheiben glühen lassen?!? 
Viel Spaß weiterhin und v.a. schönes Wetter!!!


----------



## leeto (27. Juli 2011)

So, sind nun braungebrannt zurueck aus Latsch ...
War vermutlich nicht die duemmste Idee, es gab eine Nacht Regen und einen Tag etwas
mehr Wind - sonst Sonne wenn man am Vormittag losgefahren ist.

Gruesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tintinMUC (27. Juli 2011)

dede schrieb:


> 1.5 Std? Warst mit nem Bummelzug unterwegs oder wolltest ihn einfach nur länger geniessen und hast deswegen die Bremsscheiben glühen lassen?!?
> Viel Spaß weiterhin und v.a. schönes Wetter!!!


Nix Bummelzug! Wir sind ziemlich geheizt. Aber mit den Gegenanstiegen und den Photo-Sessions haben wir einfach gut 1.5h gebraucht... wir werden halt älter  Wetter passt schon. Nur gestern am 5Croci sind wir in ein Gewitter gekommen. Heute war super.  Morgen noch Mte Maggio und Pasubio dann hat's gepasst


----------



## dede (27. Juli 2011)

Photo-Sessions => Aaaah, jetzt wird's klarer, hatte mich nur gewundert, wie man aus dem Trail ne 1.5 Std Sause machen kann. Das geht ja nur, wenn man den oberen Teil ab der Mandrolina-Alm noch vorne dran packt (dann sind's aber wirklich 1.5 Std reine Fahrzeit ) aber soweit ich dich verstanden hatte seid ihr ja übers Reiterjoch eingestiegen, oder?!


----------



## tintinMUC (27. Juli 2011)

Vom Pso Feudo bis Panchia/Tesero ziemlich genau 1.5h "Sause" .... ich könnt's nicht viel schneller fahren


----------



## dede (28. Juli 2011)

Coooool!


----------



## Sauron1977 (29. Juli 2011)

Weiss jemand wie der Trend für die nächsten 7 bis 14 Tage zwischen Ischgl und Riva ausschaut? (Albrecht-Route halt )


----------



## Elmar Neßler (29. Juli 2011)

es gibt keine zuverlässigen prognosen für so einen langen zeitraum ...

aber wenn du die einschlägigen wetterseiten prüfst, lässt sich erkennen, dass es wohl ab sonntag / montag besser, wärmer und zumindest mal bis dienstag auch weniger schauer- / gewitter-anfällig wird in tirol / im norden südtirols. die weitere entwicklung wird sich zeigen - aber zumindest verschwindet mal das tief über mitteleuropa gen osten ...

wäre gerne jetzt am sonntag gestartet, um meine ausgefallene transalp tirol tour nachzuholen, aber klappt nun aus anderen gründen wieder nicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (29. Juli 2011)

Hallo, 



> es gibt keine zuverlässigen prognosen für so einen langen zeitraum ...


Ich persönlich nütze diesen Wetterbericht, damit deckt man folgende Gebiete ab:
südlichstes Allgäu, Arlberg, Montafon, Paznauntal, Engadin und auch weit in den Süden hinunter ab.


----------



## sub-xero (29. Juli 2011)

Sauron1977 schrieb:


> Weiss jemand wie der Trend für die nächsten 7 bis 14 Tage zwischen Ischgl und Riva ausschaut? (Albrecht-Route halt )



Das wüsste ich auch gerne. Aber für brauchbare Vorhersagen werden wir uns wohl bis Anfang nächste Woche gedulden müssen. Ich schiebe meinen Alpen-X auch schon seit Wochen vor mir her und würde nun endlich gerne fahren...


----------



## _Buhl_ (29. Juli 2011)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Das wüsste ich auch gerne. Aber für brauchbare Vorhersagen werden wir uns wohl bis Anfang nächste Woche gedulden müssen. Ich schiebe meinen Alpen-X auch schon seit Wochen vor mir her und würde nun endlich gerne fahren...


 
Richtig blöd ist, dass jetzt die Bayern Ferien haben und Ferragosta vor der Türe steht. Wäre deswegen gerne diese Woche gefahren. Ich hoffe auch, dass ich bald starten kann.


----------



## tiroler1973 (29. Juli 2011)

Die Wettervorhersagen sind eh zuverlässige: Es gibt recht zuverlässig nicht ganz so tolles Wetter. 

Man kann aber durchaus fahren. Ich bin die letzten 2 Wochen 6 mal bis auf 1800 m gefahren. ... und es war bis auf einmal gar nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Sauron1977 (29. Juli 2011)

Also fahren werden wir auf jeden Fall von 08. bis 14., Übernachtungen sind ja auch schon gebucht. Und wenn die Welt untergeht!! 
Aber wär halt schön so bei 23° und Sonnenschein. Kann das mal jemand bestellen?


----------



## dede (29. Juli 2011)

Von allen, die ich kenne und die letzten Tage unterwegs waren respektive sind gibt es auch nicht allzu dramatische Nachrichten (v.a. nicht südlich des Alpenhauptkamms). Ein paar Schauer ja, aber keinesfalls Dauerregen oder gar Schneefall wie die beiden Tage während der Transalp Challenge. Einzig die Schlammdichte auf den Trails ist wohl überdurchschnittlich hoch, was angesichts der diesjährigen meteorologischen Vorgeschichte wohl als kaum überraschend anzusehen ist.....


----------



## tintinMUC (29. Juli 2011)

Stimmt! Es war z.T. sehr kalt und hat in der Mehrzahl der Tage am Nachmittag geregnet/gewittert. Manche Sachen >2000m haben wir ausgelassen aber insgesamt war es super Wetter angesichts der allgemeinen Wetterlage  viel - aber nicht alle - trails wegen Matsch nur eingeschränkt fahrbar. heute morgen am Pasubio strahlender Sonnenschein und kühler Wind. Bocch de Foxi bei fast trockenen Bedingungen  Temperatur Gardasee: erfrischend kalt nach 14 Tagen auf dem Rad


----------



## _Buhl_ (29. Juli 2011)

tintinMUC schrieb:


> Manche Sachen >2000m haben wir ausgelassen




... und genau deswegen bin ich nicht gefahren. Aber das Wetter wird endlich stabiler.


----------

